# need help dx code



## lfuller (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 code for Landau-Kleffner syndrome?
thanks


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 9, 2008)

I checked over Google to see whatelse is usable...
It has this description:

What is Landau-Kleffner syndrome?
Landau-Kleffner syndrome (LKS) is a childhood disorder. A major feature of LKS is the gradual or sudden loss of the ability to understand and use spoken language. All children with LKS have abnormal electrical brain waves that can be documented by an electroencephalogram (EEG), a recording of the electric activity of the brain. Approximately 80 percent of the children with LKS have one or more epileptic seizures that usually occur at night. Behavioral disorders such as hyperactivity, aggressiveness and depression can also accompany this disorder. LKS may also be called infantile acquired aphasia, acquired epileptic aphasia or aphasia with convulsive disorder. This syndrome was first described in 1957 by Dr. William M. Landau and Dr. Frank R. Kleffner, who identified six children with the disorder.


Maybe you could code it under the aphasia examples that are stated depending on the symptoms the provider documented.

Aquired aphasia 784.3

Otherwise I couldn't find the Landau-Kleffner Syndrome in the ICD-9-CM book.

Hope this helps,


----------



## mmelcam (Apr 9, 2008)

784.3 is what I came up with also.


----------



## lfuller (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you for your answers.  The child also has recurrent seizures,so we
used that too.


----------

